

Ask HN: US startups 5-30 employees, do they hire people without a work permit? - emperorfufu

I&#x27;m talking about really serious candidates that are very favorable over others with experience in your specific startup market, experienced in the technology, founded a startup before, raised money. Do such startups put effort to do so or they always hire ones with work permits.<p>Do they hire such candidates remotely? (do you need to have a Visa to be hired remotely if you&#x27;re not from the US?)
======
dudul
You do not need a visa to be hired as a contractor by a US-based company.

What does it mean 'put effort to do so'? To do what? Hire people with permits
or try to get them one?

Hiring people without a work permit can lead to very severe penalties for the
business.

~~~
emperorfufu
Thank you for your answer. To try to get them a permit of course not the
illegal thing. I mean startups mostly want to hire and scale fast and the
usual visa takes around 6 months. I'd like to hear examples of what happens in
those cases. Are startups willing to hire by contract for half a year then
after the visa get the employee etc, examples of such cases. Would like to
know if it's possible for me to get to a startup at such a stage without being
an american.

